# Forgot My Biometric Permit At Home -- Current Guidelines?



## spaceycadette (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi all,

I know this has been discussed before but I couldn't find a thread about this particular situation from the last four years and just wanted to make sure that the guidelines haven't changed. I'm a US citizen living in the UK with my spouse, I have FLR and a Biometric residence permit. I am visiting my parents in the US right now and realized i left my Biometric card in the UK. Are the guidelines still the same that I will simply be asked for my fingerprints at Border Control and to fill out a form? I do have a photocopy of the Biometric card also if that helps...travelling tomorrow night!!

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

It's really not advised to enter without a BRP, but it sounds like you have little choice. Yes, you COULD be let in by matching your biometrics and filling in a form, if the BFO is not feeling particularly argumentative, but they could also decide to give you a difficult time. It works in your favour that you can board a flight to the UK without a visa. My uneducated guess is that it's likely you'll be allowed in without BRP, but I'd expect some degree of lecturing. It's a pain to Border Force officers who are busy as it is.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

UK Border is getting stricter all the time, and the latest guideline, by way of freedom of information reply, is it's at the discretion of the officer in charge:



> When you arrive in the UK you will be required to present to a Border Force officer a valid passport which confirms your identity, nationality and immigration status in the UK. You will also need to present a valid BRP to the officer to confirm your status in the UK. The officer has the option as part of the checks undertaken at the border to access details of your BRP and make a decision on your eligibility to enter the UK accordingly. It is not possible to pre-empt the officer's decision in this regard.


https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/biometric_residence_permits

So what it boils down to it's up to the officer concerned to exercise their option to check up on your immigration status, and when satisfied, grant you entry. But nobody can say they will, and you will be let in without the actual BRP.
I suggest you will be very apologetic, say you realise that it's entirely your fault, and are grateful for their kindness.


----------



## spaceycadette (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks very much for your quick replies, Joppa and clever-octopus, I appreciate it.

I guess there's no kind of temporary emergency visa I can get, as the BRP isn't lost or stolen, just not with me ... ?

I will certainly be extremely apologetic at immigration. I know how busy the Border Force officers are. I am feeling pretty stupid and a bit worried about the whole thing. If I had known about this earlier I would have asked my husband to send the BRP via special courier but there's definitely not enough time for that, so I guess my only option is just to be very sorry. I certainly will never forget it again after this! 

My husband has offered to come to Heathrow and bring the BRP with him... I don't know if that would be helpful or not, though, or about the logistics of how he could get the BRP to the immigration area. Or I can at least tell the Border Force officers that he is willing to do that, and then call him and ask him to come if they want him to bring it?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No. There is no emergency visa. There is an option apply for a one time entry BRP but it takes a week or 2 to process. 

I don't think your husband would be allowed to pass off your BRP at the airport.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is one-time replacement BRP visa you can get, but it's too late now.
About bringing BRP to Heathrow. The trouble is there is no easy way to get BRP to UK Border airside, as it's in the secure area and only passenger is allowed to go through security. There is UK Border Force office at Heathrow, but I suspect they won't facilitate it because of security issues.


----------



## spaceycadette (Jun 8, 2016)

OK, thanks nylon and Joppa .... I thought that bringing the BRP to the airport was a bit unlikely but I could always offer to show that we understand the importance of having the actual card and are willing to do whatever they need from us. 

Well, again, thanks for the info.... fingers crossed that it will be OK!


----------



## spaceycadette (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi all,

I should probably say what ended up happening for the benefit of others in a similar situation!

It actually turned out fine....the Border Force officer at Heathrow was very understanding. I had brought a high quality, enlarged color photo of the BRP, back and front, that my husband had taken and emailed to me. I explained the situation and apologized sincerely. The officer had to go to a back office, I guess to look up my information, but I only had to wait an extra 5 minutes or so. Then I did my biometrics/fingerprints like normal. So yes of course I certainly will never forget the BRP again but luckily in this instance it turned out fine and the Border Force officer was very understanding and helpful.


----------

